# Victory Sonics Power Supply Installed in Car



## Ted J (Aug 15, 2006)

Been getting my car ready for Finals lately and haven't been able to get time to post. Relaxing some after being at Finals all day and figured now would be a good time to post this.

Wanted to share another thread the Victory Sonics Power Supply for of all the things I've bought for car audio over the years it is my FAVORITE device so far and it's a great price to boot! I LOVE that little power supply. I used it when tuning the car this last week and also all day today and it was great knowing it was providing clean power and no worries of having to hook up a battery charger and keeping part of the car open for the wires running to the charger etc... I highly recommend it. Here are some pics and part numbers for the parts. Thanks to bmxscion on here in giving me the part numbers for the plugs etc...

092-292	NEUTRIK NAC3MPX POWERCON TRUE1 MALE RECEPTACLE POWER IN 20A
092-295	NEUTRIK NAC3FX-W POWERCON TRUE1 FEMALE CABLE CONNECTOR IP65
092-299	NEUTRIK SCNAC-MPX SEALING COVER FOR POWERCON TRUE 1 MALE CHA
100-574	CAROL 14 AWG 3C SJOOW POWER CABLE 25 FT
095-672	GOLD SPADE LUG CRIMP TERMINAL 14-12 AWG #8 2 PAIR

110-300	AC POWER PLUG 3 CONDUCTOR YELLOW (I'd not recommend this plug anymore for found it not to work so well and ended up using one I think I got from Home Depot earlier that I had laying around and some commented on getting one with the power supply but I don't recall getting one)
095-672	GOLD SPADE LUG CRIMP TERMINAL 14-12 AWG #8 2 PAIR

I also bought the mounting feet for $6 more I think it was and well worth it.

Please go easy on me in the pics. I used scrap pieces of metal and welded it together so it's not the prettiest thing but you don't see most of it when the interior panel is out and when it's in you don't see any of it since it's mounted in the left rear fender well area in back above the battery. I used a couple of tail light mounting bolts and welded a bolt on the other end to attach it to an interior metal panel as well. For those wondering about the rubber pieces I used to isolate the power supply some they were from Home Depot and I got them from plumping section and I think they are used for installing sinks of some sorts. I ran the disconnect out of the passengers side spare tire well for it's out of the way and doesn't get wet up there that I am aware so it works out nicely and it's up and out of the way and unless you look for it won't see it.


----------



## bmxscion (Jan 31, 2011)

Glad to see you got the parts you were looking for for your PS. That mounting system looks sweet.


----------



## Tenacious (Jan 18, 2013)

Interesting install. I've been considering the 60a power supply from XS power but I have one of these 30a power supplies for my test bench. I wonder if it would be a suitable replacement for in the car.


----------



## Ted J (Aug 15, 2006)

bmxscion said:


> Glad to see you got the parts you were looking for for your PS. That mounting system looks sweet.


Thank you sir!


----------



## Ted J (Aug 15, 2006)

Tenacious said:


> Interesting install. I've been considering the 60a power supply from XS power but I have one of these 30a power supplies for my test bench. I wonder if it would be a suitable replacement for in the car.


For tuning and tweaking and also some demo'ing at Finals it was great. When I'm tweaking the voltage doesn't drop but .1 volt maybe and that's very rarely but I don't listen to the system all that loud though compared to most.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Tenacious said:


> Interesting install. I've been considering the 60a power supply from XS power but I have one of these 30a power supplies for my test bench. I wonder if it would be a suitable replacement for in the car.


Dude, if you have questions don`t hesitate to ask.


----------



## Ted J (Aug 15, 2006)

Victor_inox said:


> Dude, if you have questions don`t hesitate to ask.


And he will answer all of them as well! Thanks again Victor!


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Ted J said:


> And he will answer all of them as well! Thanks again Victor!


You welcome and thank you for great idea of in car install.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Can you tell me all the purposes of this device and if any of these are accurate or wrong.


1. Needs AC 120 volts all the time to use it at home or in a car

2.can be used to test amps, head units or anything that needs 12 -14.7 volts to turn on.


----------



## LaydSierra (Aug 20, 2009)

OP, what voltage did you set it at when you installed it? 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Alrojoca said:


> Can you tell me all the purposes of this device and if any of these are accurate or wrong.
> 
> 
> 1. Needs AC 120 volts all the time to use it at home or in a car
> ...


Correct on both. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

LaydSierra said:


> OP, what voltage did you set it at when you installed it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I ship it out set on 13.8. But can be set to 10-15v. Infinetely variable.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## LaydSierra (Aug 20, 2009)

Victor_inox said:


> I ship it out set on 13.8. But can be set to 10-15v. Infinetely variable.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


Would this create any issues if I was to do this with a vehicle that doesn't see a lot of road time & would be plugged up most of the time? 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

I don`t think so. set it on 12.5 V and leave for a year, it will not boil electrolyte therefore not going to cause any damage to the battery.
I wouldn`t leave it on higher than that unless I need to quick charge it.


----------



## marhen3530 (Mar 30, 2016)

Forgive me if my questions are dumb, I'm new to power supplies in a car. Do you only use this when an extension cord or accessible wall outlet is available, or do you use an AC to DC converter? Where is the best and/or cheapest place to buy these power supplies?


----------



## Ted J (Aug 15, 2006)

marhen3530 said:


> Forgive me if my questions are dumb, I'm new to power supplies in a car. Do you only use this when an extension cord or accessible wall outlet is available, or do you use an AC to DC converter? Where is the best and/or cheapest place to buy these power supplies?


Yes you use with an AC outlet that you plug into is when you can use it.

This is an AC to DC power supply so it does the conversion for you.

Best and cheapest place is to buy it from Victor_inox here on the forum. PM him for details and pricing. I recommend getting the mounting feet for it as well for it's well worth it.


----------



## Ted J (Aug 15, 2006)

marhen3530 said:


> Forgive me if my questions are dumb, I'm new to power supplies in a car. Do you only use this when an extension cord or accessible wall outlet is available, or do you use an AC to DC converter? Where is the best and/or cheapest place to buy these power supplies?


Also look here:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-victory-sonics-30a-430w-power-supply-11.html


----------



## Ted J (Aug 15, 2006)

I wanted to give an update on something I discovered. So the Power Supply if it's hooked up to the DC 12v Battery Full time and doesn't have AC power supplied to it there is a small amount of current it constantly draws from the battery. About 60mA on the one I have and the little green light stays on. While that doesn't sound like much it was enough to cause me some issues. Easy solution though, I'm putting a switch on the power supplies + wire so it will only be connected to the battery when I am using the power supply. For details of how I got to this read below:

------------------------------------------------------------

My car has a smaller battery in it (38Ah) and just the power supply alone could drain my battery in 18.5 days. Add in that my car has a constant 42mA of draw for the computer and systems and then my battery would be dead in around 11 days.

I let my car sit for a week and drove it some and got a warning of an issue on my car. Didn't have time to look into it right away and then it sat for another week and just opening the doors on the car and turning the key to the on position caused it to dip into the 9 volt range on the battery. (was trying to hook up to the computer to pull codes to see what was wrong was why the key was on and not running the vehicle)

So that little drive I had in the middle of it all maybe charged it up some but I was surprised to find how much of a constant draw of power the car all by itself is pulling. Guess I need to drive the car more often and (as I said above) I also am putting a switch on the power supplies + wire so it will only be connected to the battery when I am using the power supply.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Ted J said:


> I wanted to give an update on something I discovered. So the Power Supply if it's hooked up to the DC 12v Battery Full time and doesn't have AC power supplied to it there is a small amount of current it constantly draws from the battery. About 60mA on the one I have and the little green light stays on. While that doesn't sound like much it was enough to cause me some issues. Easy solution though, I'm putting a switch on the power supplies + wire so it will only be connected to the battery when I am using the power supply. For details of how I got to this read below:
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


 Adjust PSU to 12.3-12.5V and leave it plugged in.


----------



## Ted J (Aug 15, 2006)

Victor_inox said:


> Adjust PSU to 12.3-12.5V and leave it plugged in.


I'm either parking away from a power plug or when I do plug it in I chance having the car driven away without unplugging so I can't chance though. I know what you mean though, thanks!


----------

